# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Chatbots, Chatbots.Studio, Lviv, Ukraine

## Airicist

Developer - Chatbots.Studio

chatbots.studio/services

----------


## Airicist

AI chatbot development: how to efficiently run AI project in 2019? [Introduction]

Feb 15, 2019




> Our course is about how to efficiently run AI chatbot development. We are talking about distinct project activities for every 4 stages, its criteria, key decisions, additional team roles, useful references.

----------

